# A new angle on the GOOD trailer



## HozayBuck

*while driving to Tulsa to the big gun show my lady friend and i were talking about BOV's and BOT's etc.. when out of the blue she said, yanno..a tandem axle 2 horse trailer would be the perfect BOT... i sat there a thought a while as she waited for my reply and I finely said, that's the best damn idea I've heard yet!...

Her Logic was that everybody see's a HT they think...Horse... not prepper in Bug Out mode...

Nobody notices HT's.. many are completely enclosed , all are sturdy..and you can find older ones fairly cheap... I know where there is a 4 horse unit in MT for sale for 1000.00 but it's the slat sided style..more of a stock trailer .

I'm now on the hunt for a used 2 horse unit.. why I never had the thought myself I'll never know... If it's fully enclosed you can do many things with it... all are tall enough to stand up in for me..6'6" , they can haul a 4 wheeler, or motor cycles.. hell a navy style bunk ( rack) which folds up against the wall would be so easy to do...

Yep this is a grand idea wish I'd thought of it.. I would redo the hitch to a receiver type so I could use a ball or a pintal type...

I've seen them with a cargo rack on top with hay and other stuff stored and covered...
*


----------



## Tirediron

The steel skin is definately nice, we washed out our 20 foot stock trailer (it had rails so that you could put lexan in to fill the open spaces in the sides) really well a few years ago, and then layed plastic vapor barrier down and put clean plywood over it. we took 2 atvs and a bunch of gear and put 2 tents inside to sleep in. the only problem is you don't want to park on the side of back roads to sleep in cattle country there is a good chance that rancher would suspect a cattle rustler, other than that it worked very well.


----------



## ajsmith

That's a dang fine idea HozayBuck. Now ya got the wheels turnin for me to. Horse trailers are everywhere around here and nobody would give a second look....

:beercheer:


----------



## HozayBuck

ajsmith said:


> That's a dang fine idea HozayBuck. Now ya got the wheels turnin for me to. Horse trailers are everywhere around here and nobody would give a second look....
> 
> :beercheer:


*Yea my friend Karen just laughed at my blank look, we even laughed about painting in big letters " Caution!! Show Horses"!! on the back of the trailer...

Out of the mouths of "Babes" .... *


----------



## geoffreys7

You just need to put a container with a little horse manure on it so it smells like horses too!


----------



## Davarm

geoffreys7 said:


> You just need to put a container with a little horse manure on it so it smells like horses too!


Charlie Sheen would probobly smoke the manure.


----------



## HozayBuck

Davarm said:


> Charlie Sheen would probobly smoke the manure.


*YOU DON"T ????  Dude it's like recycled Grass man!!... *


----------



## The_Blob

Davarm said:


> Charlie Sheen would probobly smoke the manure.


*WINNING!* :lolsmash:

thanks, you just reminded me that there are a few abandoned ones in this area...

oh crap, that means MORE work...

... thanks a lot 

jk :2thumb:


----------



## VUnder

geoffreys7 said:


> You just need to put a container with a little horse manure on it so it smells like horses too!


Then you could get a couple of those fake clip on horse tails and let them hang out the back, blowing in the wind.......Wear a cowboy hat while you are driving.....perception reality at its best.


----------



## Davarm

Dont forget the brown stains all down the outside of drivers side door.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

I had to explain to my husband what GOD trailer was...

At least I'm assuming its Get Outta Dodge:dunno:

Gives swearing a whole new meaning! As in GOD Damn quick!:ignore:


----------



## 1969cj-5

I saw an example of this back in Idaho. A contractor for the Forest Service was parked outside of a camping area on the south fork of the Boise River above the town of Pine. He had a Horse trailer of the fully enclosed variety but inside it was hooked up with all of his gear, bunks, food storage and parking for his quad. I asked him about it at the time and he said he had a nice camping trailer but it was always getting broken into when he was off doing surveys. He said since he switched to the horse box he had had no more issues. Hiding his equipment in plain sight.


----------



## HozayBuck

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I had to explain to my husband what GOD trailer was...
> 
> At least I'm assuming its Get Outta Dodge:dunno:
> 
> Gives swearing a whole new meaning! As in GOD Damn quick!:ignore:


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## HozayBuck

*Well so far I'n searched thru the D/FW and E TX areas in Craigs List , found lots of 2 horse trailers but all too new... don't think I wanna spend 2500 and up !! I did see an old one and yea it needs work but I felt it was to high.. I'm thinking 1000.00 max... by the time I redo the bearings and put new rubber on it and probably repaint it I'll have a lot in it.. but it sure would do the job!!.. and the area where the saddles get stored is usually pretty secure so that would be a good weapons storage area..

On to the search...checking Okla next..*


----------



## VUnder

*I got the short one for maneuverability.*

It is an old trailer, but it is still solid, and most look away instead of looking at it.


----------



## wildcat

The horse trailer idea is a good one. My Dad has been using an old enclosed horse trailer for years, much the same as someone would use a "Toy Hauler".

People do leave his stuff alone.

The only problem I see is if things get bad, i mean really bad, people will equate "Horse trailer" with "Food". I'm not sure how that will actually play out, so I guess just be careful.


----------



## kappydell

Great idea, all kidding aside.


----------



## oldvet

HozayBuck said:


> *Well so far I'n searched thru the D/FW and E TX areas in Craigs List , found lots of 2 horse trailers but all too new... don't think I wanna spend 2500 and up !! I did see an old one and yea it needs work but I felt it was to high.. I'm thinking 1000.00 max... by the time I redo the bearings and put new rubber on it and probably repaint it I'll have a lot in it.. but it sure would do the job!!.. and the area where the saddles get stored is usually pretty secure so that would be a good weapons storage area..
> 
> On to the search...checking Okla next..*


Hozay,

Let me know what length you are looking for and I will do some checking around here.


----------



## HozayBuck

oldvet said:


> Hozay,
> 
> Let me know what length you are looking for and I will do some checking around here.


Thanks OV , just a standard 2 horse tandem axle not all beat to hell... but I can't go over about a K..so may be looking for a long time..


----------



## HozayBuck

*Revisiting this post , another thing is that my travel trailer is a 25 ft Arctic Fox, damn well made but heavy as hell.. that's why I bought a 3500 cummins so I wouldn't have towing issues...

Another reason why the HT idea is a good one is the average 1/2 tin PU can handle the load fine.. you might not be as comfortable but WTH a nice mattress and sleeping bag and your gonna rest very well..

I'm still looking .. and have some good ideas about it... *


----------



## Tirediron

So are you thinkin' that mine might be a little too big ?


----------



## Shammua

I have a 20 foot covered car hauler without the option to get a horse trailer, has anyone found a posting about what they have done to something like this or want to do? I love new idea's.

Thanks and love the idea of a horse trailer, you can get them with tinted windows so you can't even tell if a critter is in there so that would make it a lot easier, no need for manure however hay would be great.


----------

